# No sound from Bose amp after jump start



## wlcg06 (Oct 25, 2020)

My daughter has 2012 Murano SL AWD with Bose audio. All radio anf audio systems have worked great until this happened. Last night she sat in the car with a friend for a couple hours in the cold with the ignition on. Drained the battery, would not start. (Note that the battery was just replaced only a couple months ago.) Her friend had jumper cables with him and proceeded to hook them up for a jump start. At first he had the jumper cables REVERSED!!! Black to red terminal and vice-versa. I know...this is very a bad thing to do to a car with lots of electronics. He promptly removed the cables and corrected the polarity. Then they jump started the car and it started and all appeared OK. But now the audio system has no sound. The radio display comes on and AM/FM tuning works as expected. But there is no sound from the speakers, like the amp is dead. I checked all the fuses under the dash on the left and under the hood. All the radio / audio / amp / subwoofer fuses are perfectly fine, which I was hoping one of them might have blown. But no, all fuses are good. So, I'm looking for any help out there from someone that knows about this. Maybe the Bose amp has an internal fuse / circuit breaker? 

Help!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are three 15A fuses for the Bose amp; located in the fuse block on the positive battery connector. Make sure they are good and seated well.


----------

